# Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier Opening Day



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

Today was cold and damp so I was looking at old pictures on my computer and found these I took on opening day of the current pier on May 25,2001.
I decided to put them on youtube to share with family and friends. You may recognize some of the old time regulars, like Jimmy Strickland, Bill Mingus, Jimmy Roose, Darrel Crush and Chuck "Da Bum" (RIP). I have fished off the piers around here since 1958 and had many great memories and caught a lot of fish. It was a beautiful opening day and we did catch fish. Hope you enjoy


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video Bob. Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

tiderider said:


> Nice video Bob. Have a Happy New Year.


Thanks Obie. Happy New Year to you and wife. Haven't seen you in a while, but it won't be long before Pomps and Cobs start.:notworthy:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

CLEVE3990 said:


> Thanks Obie. Happy New Year to you and wife. Haven't seen you in a while, but it won't be long before Pomps and Cobs start.:notworthy:


What is the biggest change you see in the quality of fishing from 1958 to current day in your opinion


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

That is an easy one. Not near as many fish now. Back in 50's and early 60,s we had no limits. I have seen as many as 100 cobia caught in one day, 150-200 Kings. I have caught 5-6 cobia in a day It was nothing during main run to catch 25-30 pomps. There were several rock piles about 1/3 out on both sides Bait was solid from near beach all around pier out 25 yards from the pier. The first wooden pier built at Navarre in about 1963 was the same.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's what I figured you would say. We have depleted our fishery.
But I can still get out and catch fish, and most others can also, so we can have fun still slingin baits and catchin fish


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Bob, Enjoyed the video !:thumbsup: Yep there was lots of fish in the 90 's & previous. Now, Not so much. Its hard to catch a ling off a pier anymore due to the lack of them & all the boats out chasing whats left of them. I don't think Beach re-nourishment has helped either. But We did happen to be fortunate enough to have seen those days. I hope for the kids coming up that they may one day see what we used to see & catch. The old wooden pier was awesome ! Fish loved it. Me too !


----------

